# Trailer Laws



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

I cannot find definitive laws regarding securing the load on a flatbed/utility trailer.

When I read the Texas CDL Drivers Handbook, it only states that there must be one tie down, strap or chain & boomer for every 10 ft of length of load... and it discusses the load rating of such tie downs...

I am specifically trying to get info on hauling a tractor on a utility trailer.

I have hauled many loads in my life, but have been told lately a bunch of conflicting rules by various folks...

If you know the "Correct/Legal Way" please chime in...

Thanks,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Got The Answer*

OK, I just spoke to the Region DPS Sgt. & he set me straight...

Tractors etc. on utility trailers fall under "Special Machinery" & require the following:

You must have 4 points of connection on the machinery (tractor etc.) PLUS you must have the FEL secured either by strap/chain or special bracket on trailer & you must have a strap/chain on the shredder.

Any way, that is pretty much the way I have been doing it, but wanted to find out the LAW...

SG


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I gotta say I think this is the first time I have seen someone start a thread and then answer his own question. You feeling ok? lol


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Yeah, I'm OK*

I had been looking all over the net, & just gave up...

Then I had the bright idea of calling the local DPS office...

Voila, the answer...

Too dang dependent on the internet I guess or too dang lazy to pick up the phone.... :headknock

SG


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure if the DPS told you this but I know this law from experience (ie ticket). If you use chain to tie down a load with pneumatic tires it must be secured with the ratchet style binders. DPS said it was because of the lever style binders coming unlatched when the tractor bounces on the trailer. We got ticketed for using the wrong binders to tie down a big John Deere tractor to our gooseneck.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I haul backhoes all the time and yes ratchet style binders are much better
there are normally four points in the corners to ratchet down and one chain over the front bucket and one over the rear
secure shredder with additional straps/chains

Bob
Class A cdl driver


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

He answered his own question within 22 minutes. He's on top of it!!

Thanks for passing on the info.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

just confirming , no reason to get upset


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/rules-regulations.htm


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*tiedowns*

*Use #9 wire to tie down the handle on each binder. *
*Two wraps will do it*



INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Not sure if the DPS told you this but I know this law from experience (ie ticket). If you use chain to tie down a load with pneumatic tires it must be secured with the ratchet style binders. DPS said it was because of the lever style binders coming unlatched when the tractor bounces on the trailer. We got ticketed for using the wrong binders to tie down a big John Deere tractor to our gooseneck.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Not sure if the DPS told you this but I know this law from experience (ie ticket). If you use chain to tie down a load with pneumatic tires it must be secured with the ratchet style binders. DPS said it was because of the lever style binders coming unlatched when the tractor bounces on the trailer. We got ticketed for using the wrong binders to tie down a big John Deere tractor to our gooseneck.


I would have went to court on that ticket. There is nothing in the regualtions that states a ratchet type is required over a lever binder in any tie-down situation.Only the WLL is referred to in the regulations.
There are companies who have policies requiring ratchet over lever, but there is no law.
Use tie wire as suggested or I usually double loop the excess chain around the binder then wrap excess down the tightened chain, the use a bungie cord to pull excess tight to rest of chain.


----------



## possumhot (Jan 23, 2008)

CFR 49 Part 393.100 - 393.136


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.104

This would apply to the lever binders, but does not say a ratchet binder required

(3) Each tiedown must be attached and secured in a manner that prevents it from becoming loose, unfastening, opening or releasing while the vehicle is in transit


----------

